# Animals and Creatures



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2003)

Just thought I'd start a list of the animals and creatures in the books. 

There's Shadowfax, Bill, Treebeard, and those wolf things from the Hobbit. It needs to be longer. Someone help!!


----------



## Eriol (Apr 24, 2003)

Foxes, Neekerbreekers, midges, Wargs, crebain, the Watcher in the Water, squirrels, horses, ponies, Oliphaunts, mice, snakes, those flies of Mordor, rabbits (stewed ), nice fishses, swans, ox... I guess this is it. 

I wouldn't count Treebeard in that list, and neither the Eagles. 

(I'm sure there's a thread about this somewhere).


----------



## Aulë (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/show...d=8461&perpage=30&highlight=dogs&pagenumber=1

Here.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 24, 2003)

Perhaps this should be in Bag End...


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2003)

In the words of Elvis Presly, ThankYouVeryMuch!


----------



## Thindraug_2 (May 13, 2003)

Are there any wolf type animals in there me short of brain cells


----------

